# Rear Mounted Bike Rack for mkIII ?



## racerxnyc (Jul 27, 2018)

Has anyone found a rear mounted bike rack solution ?

I unfortunately cant use a roof mounted rack due to shoulder joint problems.


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

racerxnyc said:


> Has anyone found a rear mounted bike rack solution ?
> 
> I unfortunately cant use a roof mounted rack due to shoulder joint problems.


I see Thule has a very wide selection of non-roof based bike racks. Now its up to you to see what you need since I have zero knowledge about bikes.
Hope this helps

https://www.thule.com/en-us/us/fit-my-c ... e+carriers


----------



## BauhauTTS (Jan 8, 2017)

I hunted a while ago for a hitch solution for the mk3, since there are plenty of hitch racks (we have an excellent 1up rack for another vehicle). I couldn't find anyone who had fitted one off the shelf. I did see one custom fit. I know that torklift has a hidden hitch for the current Golf R, but they don't know if it will fit the TT. I am tempted to order one just to see.


----------



## Pontypwl (Feb 17, 2016)

Check out Seasucker bike mounts, works really well: http://www.seasucker.com/


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

BauhauTTS said:


> I hunted a while ago for a hitch solution for the mk3, since there are plenty of hitch racks (we have an excellent 1up rack for another vehicle). I couldn't find anyone who had fitted one off the shelf. I did see one custom fit. I know that torklift has a hidden hitch for the current Golf R, but they don't know if it will fit the TT. I am tempted to order one just to see.


I suspect you're in the US.

Here in Europe tow bars have to be type approved. Audi didn't specify or design an OEM tow bar for any TT model, so that means no type approval possible. I suspect this is why you are finding it difficult to obtain an off the shelf solution, either OEM or otherwise.


----------



## ianle (Apr 2, 2015)

I take it that you can't just take the front wheel off the bike and fold the rear seats down? Mine fits in without trouble like that.


----------



## moda (Dec 8, 2009)

yes, it can be done in Germany.

https://www.kupplung-vor-ort.com/kupplungen/anhaengerkupplung-fuer-audi-tt

I contacted two compagnies. it costs around 1300 eur including wiring.


----------



## racerxnyc (Jul 27, 2018)

Yes, I have been taking off the front wheel and putting it in the hatch with the seats down.

But when going over bumps, the bike moves around a bit, and the pedal/fork/sprocket tends to scratch whatever they touch.

The site in Germany with the hatch fitting looks awesome.

I wish they had something like this in the USA.

I wonder if they would ship to US, with guidance for a local installation?


----------



## BauhauTTS (Jan 8, 2017)

I talked to someone at Curt this week. They are considering modifying their Mk 7 Golf R hidden hitch. If they do, he said he'd want to verify TTS fit as well. Fingers crossed.


----------



## moda (Dec 8, 2009)

racerxnyc said:


> Yes, I have been taking off the front wheel and putting it in the hatch with the seats down.
> 
> But when going over bumps, the bike moves around a bit, and the pedal/fork/sprocket tends to scratch whatever they touch.
> 
> ...


Hi, If you leave an email and a phone number by PM, I can check that with the company for you (I am in Belgium but I was in touch with the guy, looks very professional (writes in English as well). )


----------



## racerxnyc (Jul 27, 2018)

I put the Kupplung website thru Google Translate and sent them an email.
Good news...they responded right away.
Bad news...they don't ship to the US
See below.

Hello,
No we don`t ship to USA&#8230;
Danke schon mal und VG
Christian Penzkofer

Petzenhauser GmbH & Co. KG
Hietzinger Wiesen 1
D-94431 Pilsting
Tel.: 0 99 53 - 98 162 98

Mail: [email protected]
[email protected]


----------



## skdotcom (May 19, 2004)

Won't most rear bike racks interfer with the rear spoiler? As long as you dont go over 77mph you'll be fine I guess!

I fit my bike in the back easily with the seats down though.


----------



## moda (Dec 8, 2009)

racerxnyc said:


> I put the Kupplung website thru Google Translate and sent them an email.
> Good news...they responded right away.
> Bad news...they don't ship to the US
> See below.
> ...


Try Jens Beeken:

Beeken-Fahrzeugteile GmbH
Tiegelstraße 2-4
26689 Apen
Tel: 04489 - 9414 0
Email: [email protected]


----------



## racerxnyc (Jul 27, 2018)

Thanks for the info.

A Google Translate their site which led me to this.

https://www.beeken-online.com/Anhae...r-Hecktraegerbetrieb-Baujahr-2014::58394.html

I contacted them to see if they ship to the USA.
Though 957 EU seems pretty steep just for the hitch.


----------



## racerxnyc (Jul 27, 2018)

Unfortunately Beeken didn't work out. See below.

>>>thank you for your enquiry.
First we would be able to translate the manuals in english.

But the towball is a different in Europe than in the USA - so we have 50mm and we don't have another towball for this carrierhitch - so you probably won't get your bike carrier on this ball.

For further questions please do not hesitate to ask us.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen / With kind regards
Frau Ashling Mac Aogain
----------------------------------------------------------------------------
Beeken-Fahrzeugteile GmbH
Tiegelstraße 2-4
26689 Apen
Tel: 04489 - 9414 0


----------



## Gellets (Aug 21, 2010)

Not sure if this is relevant, but I've got a convertible TT and I use a Saris Bones bike rack.

That shapes so it goes over the spoiler and fits nicely...


----------



## racerxnyc (Jul 27, 2018)

Can you send the URL for the specific model of rack you bought?

Do you have any pics of it on the car?

Does it rub off the paint where it mounts?


----------

